# Otra envio-question...



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

... para los envio-expertos :lol:

Aqui pensando en traerme un cuadrito del otro lado del charco...que creen que sea mejor? pedir que me lo envien directo a Mex o lo envien a US soil? 

aun no me lo aclaran, pero puede que:

a) la cajita diga: Made in UK
b) la cajita diga: Made in Taiwan

que creen que sea mejor dependiendo de la procedencia del cuadro?

sus experiencias trayendo cosas del otro lado del charco tambien son bienvenidas y apreciadas.

gracias!


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

made in UK es mejor que made in Taiwan si quieres que te llegue a Mèxico... si te llega al gabacho... creo que da igual (suponiendo que vas a ir por el al gabacho)

saludos!


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

creo que si lo vas a pedir de europa es mejor que te lo manden a mexico(sin tocar estados unidos). algunas marcas(por ejemplo: frm components) te mandan a mexico, pero no mandan a usa. muchas tiendas(chain reaction cycles, r2 bikes, etc) te mandan a mexico sin broncas!!!


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

gracias trip, rrl

el rollo no es si lo envian directo o no...el rollo ( para que quede expuesto abiertamente jeje) es evitar un cargo super exagerado de la aduana (ya sea en Mexico o USA)


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Quien sabe... es buena pregunta. Lo que yo recuerdo es no haber pagado nunca impuestos extraordinarios en partes de bici; independientemente de donde vengan. Si me ha tocado el caso en textiles, pero esa es otra cosa.

... ahora bien, nunca me han mandado nada que diga en la caja MADE IN TAIWAN... asi que no se a ciencia cierta.


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

cuando he encargado lo que hago es que las cosas me las envian a casas de amigos en usa, las pido de otro estado, de esa manera no pago tax y envio por tierra es minimo. tengo la ventaja que voy a usa unas cuatro veces al año asi que no pasan mucho tiempo las cosas guardadas  estoy hablando de compras en tiendas en usa.

por cierto, que cuadro quieres comprar?


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

No estoy seguro si la caja lo diga explícitamente... la de la Pugsley si lo decía, casi casi por los 4 costados...por eso le pregunte a los fabricantes como venia en la caja.



rrl said:


> ...por cierto, que cuadro quieres comprar?


Warning: roadie content! hehe



















aun cuando no estoy 100% decidido por este frameset....el plan seria armarla SS primero usando un hub XT y un Single convertion kit para mas adelante meterle cambios...el plan era usarla siempre SS pero así tengo la flexibilidad de cambiarla luego 

SS roadie with disc brakes era el target...

si no es ese creo que seria este:










tambien desde UK.


----------



## jimborello (Jul 30, 2008)

*depende del valor*

Cual es el costo del cuadro y como te la enviarían???


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

el Cotic casi 520USD incluyendo envío desde UK hacia USA o MEX
el On One 370 incluyendo el envío a USA y 403USD con envío a MEX

como me lo envian?...por correo no?...jejejejeje

la verdad no he entrado a esas profundidades...supongo que el servicio postal británico or something like that....


----------



## jimborello (Jul 30, 2008)

*Pidela*

Pidela no pasa que que te cobren como 70 usd, del 16 % de IVA, pero eso si, ten paciencia ya que ahorita en SEPOMEX andan lentisimos, lleva mi ultimo paquete atorado 10 dias en la aduana ja, pero todo sea por estrenar una ON ONE


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

jimborello said:


> pero todo sea por estrenar una ON ONE


cual pediste!?

estoy mas inclinado por el cotic...pero casi 200USD de diferencia es muy tentador!

pude ver que la inbred esta bien vista entre los 29er y la Pompino entre los SS y Fixies....pero no pude averiguar mucho mas de la marca.

Edit: a lo que me preguntaste le pase respectivos correos a Cotic y a On-One para saber como hacen los envios.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

*Respuesta de los fabricantes...*

Ok muchachos esto fue lo que me dijeron:

Cotic:
_
"We use DHL Air for our international shipping. We can use UPS if you like but they are more expensive.

The frames are all made in Taiwan but I can send it in a box with no labels on if that makes it easier for you."_

On-One:

_"All of our frames are made in Taiwan, the boxes we ship frames in may say this on there, we use TNT post packet, they use different companies to deliver in different countries so I'm not sure who would actually hand over the bike to you."_

la respuesta de cotic como que fue mas alentadora...entonces...igual Directo a Mex?...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

martinsillo said:


> Ok muchachos esto fue lo que me dijeron:
> 
> Cotic:
> _
> ...


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Martinsillo :

Realmente lo que diga o traiga impreso la caja realmente para la aduana es irrelevante , ellos se basan en la cantidad declarada por el que envía o en la copia de recibo o factura adjunta .

En la actualidad muchos exportadores ya no quieren hacer recibos o facturas con cantidades menores al precio real del producto , ya que aunque aparentemente al poner un precio bajo al real se cree que se pagarán menos impuestos , el riesgo es muy grande en caso de reclamación por daños o pérdidas a la compañía transportadora , ya que ellos se basan en la cantidad declarada .

Mi recomendación aunque a algunos no les parezca es que hay mas vale pagar un poco más en el servicio o en los impuestos y traer la mercancía a la segura .

Con DHL o UPS calcula mas o menos 22% del precio del producto entre impuestos y gastos de administración de la compañia fleteadora.

saludos.

the last biker


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

Gracias LB...

Luego de recibir un imput de un asiduo on-one user (tiene 5! hehe, entre ellas 3 Pompino que es mas o menos la misma pero sin disc brakes) y con el plus del precio  las cuentas me estan dando mas hacia la pompetamine con envio a USA.

MEX: 403 + 22% = 491 USD (467 USD si solo fuera el 16%)

USA: 370 + 9% de customs de acuerdo a la gente de On-one = 403 USD 

en una vueltica cuando tenga unas cuantas partes del otro lado la busco 

Gracias por la ayuda...

ahora no mas me toca cuadrar las cuentas...ayer mi señora me dio una noticia que implica un gasto no previsto


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

martinsillo said:


> Gracias LB...
> 
> Luego de recibir un imput de un asiduo on-one user (tiene 5! hehe, entre ellas 3 Pompino que es mas o menos la misma pero sin disc brakes) y con el plus del precio  las cuentas me estan dando mas hacia la pompetamine con envio a USA.
> 
> ...


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

jumm entonces seria algo asi como:

MEX: 287.51+ 22% + 115.36 = 467USD (449 USD si solo fuera el 16%)

y si aplicamos la misma filosofia...

USA: 287.51 + 9% + 82.4 = 396 USD 

digamos que casi 50 a 70 USD de diferencia....ya no se hace taaaaanto!...pero con 70 USD casi casi llego al Chris King Headset o una que otra partesilla las cuales terminaran casi todas siendo compradas por internet asi que creo que igual me sale US shipping...

gracias por la aclaracion, es bueno para el foro que quede claro como es la cosa...

no recuerdo donde o cuando...creo que fue en Vzla...pero recuerdo me calcularon los impuestos con envio incluido! :madman:


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

martinsillo said:


> jumm entonces seria algo asi como:
> 
> MEX: 287.51+ 22% + 115.36 = 467USD (449 USD si solo fuera el 16%)
> 
> ...


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

si LB esas cuentas ya las tengo bien tabuladas...desde aqui, si lo que vas a buscar es mayor a 500 USD vale la pena ir....incluso si es solo para buscar solo eso...comer, generalmente los fines comemos afuera...lo que si es nuevo ahora es el hotel...ya que antes irte temprano y regresar de noche era factible, pero como estan las cosas ya no....digamos que ahora la barra se sube como a 780USD...contando un hotelito de 50 que con eso la haces.... junto con el wheelset que tambien se vendria en este primer shipment ya estaria cubierto 

tambien la ventaja de estar por estos lados es que siempre un amigo esta dispuesto a traerte alguna que otra cosilla....

anyways...siempre te sirve para agarrar otros aires....*y lo mas importante, la de los pantalones de la casa nunca se va a poner brava por ir!*


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

martinsillo said:


> anyways...siempre te sirve para agarrar otros aires....*y lo mas importante, la de los pantalones de la casa nunca se va a poner brava por ir!*


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

La ventaja de hacer el viaje es también la diversión , yo hace ya muchos años me aventé un montón de viajes a USA exclusivamente solo para ir a comprar mis méndigas bicis , ya sea en avión a Calif o manejando desde Puebla a Texas , ya sea solo o acompañado de la familia ( lo cual no solo sale mas caro , sino CARÍSIMO !!! ja ja ja ) la idea era ver en vivo las bicis y comprar .

Con los años y las relaciones se va tomando experiencia y ahora sigo viajando para comprar mis bicis jajaja , pero ya no me las traigo cargando, ni en avión , ni en coche o camioneta , que se vengan en paquetería y yo feliz de la vida .

Saludos y suerte con lo que compres.

the last biker


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

Por cierto Last biker no dejes de avisarme si llegas a venir a california

saludos.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

foesfoesfxr said:


> Por cierto Last biker no dejes de avisarme si llegas a venir a california
> 
> saludos.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Seguro , tengo que ir antes de navidad , voy a Santa Barbara y a Glendale , en cualquier día voy a Oxnard , para salir a rodar, te mando un PM una semana antes .

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> martinsillo said:
> 
> 
> > Para que ajustes mejor tus cuentas , el pago de impuestos y gastos de la compañia transportadora se basan únicamente en el costo declarado de la bici o cuadro , es decir excluye el costo del envío , de tal forma que ajustando ese asunto los 491 usd. se pueden ver reducidos .
> ...


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

hola a todos yo no se que onda pero no me a llegado nada de nada, no hay informacion de mi envio en correos de mexico dicen que no saben nada, que estan lentos porque la semana pasada casi no trabajaron y que puede ser que mi envio esta en transito, yo sigo poniendo mi numero de guia y no aparece ningun dato eso es lo mas preocupante, ya tiene 12 dias que lo mandaron, a lo mejor se lo volaron que horror.


----------



## jimborello (Jul 30, 2008)

Ya seee yo tmb ya me estoy desesperando porque se supone que desde el 5 de noviembre llego a Mexico, pero todavia no se refleja en el sistema de correos de Mexico. Seguro porque se les atraveso el dia del cartero y el 20 de noviembre pero 15 dias para tramitar un envio de Mexico a San Luis??? que no abusen, mañana si no aparece les marco, por lo que veo todos estamos igual no?? Nunca se habian tardado tanto en mi experiencia y ahorita tengo 3 paquetes atorados igual


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Lo barato..............tarda más ..........*



brunomu said:


> hola a todos yo no se que onda pero no me a llegado nada de nada, no hay informacion de mi envio en correos de mexico dicen que no saben nada, que estan lentos porque la semana pasada casi no trabajaron y que puede ser que mi envio esta en transito, yo sigo poniendo mi numero de guia y no aparece ningun dato eso es lo mas preocupante, ya tiene 12 dias que lo mandaron, a lo mejor se lo volaron que horror.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Estimados importadores :

Para que no anden pasando angustias, sustos y desesperación utilicen Fed-EX , UPS o DHL , son mucho mas seguros , puntuales y se rastrean perfectamente , yo pedí unas cosas a California el lunes en la tarde , me llegaron el viernes .......

Obvio se pagan impuestos y puede costar un poco mas el servicio , pero vale la pena .

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

brunomu said:


> hola a todos yo no se que onda pero no me a llegado nada de nada, no hay informacion de mi envio en correos de mexico dicen que no saben nada, que estan lentos porque la semana pasada casi no trabajaron y que puede ser que mi envio esta en transito, yo sigo poniendo mi numero de guia y no aparece ningun dato eso es lo mas preocupante, ya tiene 12 dias que lo mandaron, a lo mejor se lo volaron que horror.


uufff!!! lo mismo que me dijeron y lo mismo que me paso a mi con unos tornillos de titanio que encargue.... puras mermas


----------

